# Ligeti's Etudes suggestion



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Can anyone suggest me a good recording of Ligeti's etudes?
I can't find anyone convincing.
I'd like to hear well played especially Etude No.5 "Arc en ciel".


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, I have the Sony recording by Pierre-Laurent Aimard which was made under the aegis of the composer himself (and presumably received his stamp of approval), so if this doesn't please I wouldn't know who else to suggest.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I haven't heard many versions, but I enjoy Jeremy Denk's rendition of Books 1 and 2.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Another vote for Aimard. Not as comprehensive concerning the piano oeuvre as the BIS recording, but very engaged and technically brilliant too.


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Thank you very much, I'll try those!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

Aimard's is a safe bet, but Frederick Ullen's is quite good, too.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

My vote is for Aimard too. One of those renditions that makes you feel that the music is given to your ears as it is.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Aimard can be a bit reserved at times, but as said it doesn´t apply to his Ligeti.


----------

